

HTML5ify your codebase with sed - mrcoles
http://mrcoles.com/blog/html5ify-your-existing-code-base/

======
handler
sexy and useful, thanks mr coles (would be much more exciting if your username
was: "right sed fred")

------
kilovoltaire
thanks for specifying that the scripts are idempotent ;)

~~~
mrcoles
Idempotence to the limit!

------
jgavris
upboat for rage faces

